# Bad day for a bass!!



## kentuckybassman (Jan 21, 2007)

Well ;people, I think you can look at the crappie and bass in the gallery since I can't seem to put the two together. If anyone tries and it worked, could ya let me know? FISH ON!!!


----------



## Jim (Jan 21, 2007)

Did you catch that fish and the Crappie was in his mouth?


----------



## kentuckybassman (Jan 21, 2007)

No actually I was fishing in my pond that I take my boys and I seen it floating on top. The crappie made it but the bass was dead so...... it got mounted. :lol:


----------



## Jim (Jan 21, 2007)

Are you kidding? The Bass was dead and the Crappie was alive?

Too funny!


----------

